# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu >  Đánh giá trung tâm tiêm chủng VNVC tại Việt Nam

## Khoedep

Vắc-xin là sản phẩm tạo ra khả năng miễn dịch đối với một bệnh cụ thể. Hầu hết các loại vắc-xin được tiêm bằng cách tiêm (kim) nhưng một số được tiêm bằng miệng (bằng miệng) hoặc bằng mũi (phun vào mũi). 
Các nhà nghiên cứu đã và đang nghiên cứu một loại vắc-xin mới chống lại vi-rút Zika.

Tiêm vắc-xin là hành động đưa vắc-xin vào cơ thể để tạo ra khả năng miễn dịch đối với một bệnh cụ thể. 
Tôi đang đưa con đi tiêm vắc-xin ngừa HPV. "

Tiêm chủng là quá trình một người được bảo vệ chống lại bệnh tật. Thuật ngữ này thường được sử dụng thay thế cho việc tiêm chủng. 

Tiêm vắc xin ở đâu ?

VNVC  là trung tâm tiêm chủng hiện đại lớn nhất cả nước với diện tích 4.500m², đáp ứng các nhu cầu về tiêm chủng vaccine cho cả trẻ em và người lớn với khoảng 1.500 - 2.000 lượt tiêm/ngày.



Trung tâm có 50 phòng khám và phòng tiêm, khu vực chờ trước và sau tiêm, khu phòng chức năng dành cho mẹ và bé sơ sinh, khu vui chơi cho trẻ em. Trung tâm có kho lạnh trữ vaccine hiện đại tiêu chuẩn quốc tế GSP và dây chuyền lạnh Cold Chain, luôn đảm bảo nhiệt độ tiêu chuẩn từ 2-8 độ C, với đầy đủ các loại vaccine trong nước sản xuất và nhập khẩu như vaccine 5 trong 1 Pentaxim, vaccine 6 trong 1 Infanrix Hexa, Hexaxim, vaccine ngừa phế cầu khuẩn Synflorix, ngừa viêm gan A, phòng cúm, phòng dại...

Khai trường Trung tâm tiêm chủng VNVC Đồng Nai
Tại Trung tâm tiêm chủng VNVC, 100% khách hàng được miễn phí khám sàng lọc trước tiêm. Toàn bộ đội ngũ điều dưỡng đều có chứng chỉ an toàn tiêm chủng và đặc biệt được đào tạo các kỹ năng tiêm chủng với các nghiệp vụ giảm đau khi tiêm. Tất cả khách hàng đều được theo dõi tình trạng sức khỏe sau tiêm và được dặn dò, cung cấp tài liệu về tiêm chủng trước khi ra về.

Mỗi khách hàng của VNVC được cấp miễn phí 1 mã số định danh. Dựa vào mã số này, VNVC sẽ nhắc lịch tiêm tự động, thông báo tình hình dịch bệnh đến khách hàng. Đặc biệt, khách hàng có thể tự tra cứu lịch sử tiêm chủng trực tuyến và trong những lần tiêm tiếp theo, có thể đến bất kỳ trung tâm nào thuộc hệ thống tiêm chủng VNVC, đọc mã số là đã hoàn thành thủ tục đăng ký tiêm. 

Nguồn tin : VNVC

----------

